# Heres a couple pics and a short Vid from behing the wheel...



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Heres a couple I snapped with my phone...I need to keep the Canon in the truck :crying:
Stacking a pile...








3" of nasty heavy stuff all needed to go to the end...took me a while...








And here is a short vid of some snow rolling....
http://s74.photobucket.com/albums/i243/Wicked500R/?action=view&current=1216070915.flv


----------



## HAZMAT (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice pictures, It appears you have the "winter wiper blades" the ones that are like squeegees correct? How do you like them?

- Kevin


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, those are the Anco winter snow blades...They are like squeegees and have the rubber covering the frame to help keep them from freezing up solid. They do work good and it's the only wiper blade I use. I also use the Rain-X ice melter washer fluid....


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Good picture and video for a cell phone, we got about the same here! It was very tuff on the trucks!:angry:


----------

